# I'm at a turning point



## Sachetan (Jul 15, 2009)

I feel like I've been stuck in my life for awhile now. The areas - love and career - that used to be the ones I really felt successful are now bringing me great distress. The situation has developed in 2-3 years to something I cannot recognize as my life anymore.

My relationship with an ENTJ is crumbling down after almost 10 years. There has been a lot of love but during the past few years I've realized that what really matters to my partner is his career and his ambitions - not life as a thrilling love adventure with me. My attitude has also changed dramatically and I'm finally ready to start a family. But not with him. And that makes me sad and confused. There's a lot of history between us but I now see him as shallow and materialistic. A person who has helped me to grow as I now am but has nothing to offer anymore.

At the same time my dream career in media has turned into something else. I got a new boss, an ESTJ I can't stand, who tried to get rid of me. I still work for him but I've found another job at the organization, further away from him. My colleagues are nice but I can't get over the feeling that my superior is an idiot who doesn't have the qualifications to do his job. That has really eaten away my motivation and I'm thinking of resigning almost daily. But the pay is good, the job is creative and I can use my leadership skills. I don't know if I'm crazy even thinking about freelancing when so many of my ex-colleagues are unemployed.

I feel like being at crossroads and change is badly needed. What do you think a person should do stuck like this?

Feel free to give any insights or advice. It's greatly appreciated. :happy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Have you confronted your partner about the relationship issues? As for the job thing, do what you are passionate about, and don't settle for less except as a temporary stepping stone on the way to your ultimate purpose.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

A fresh start is always good loose the man it dosent seem he is what you need in you life at the moment also if you know u do not want a family with him thats a huge setback in a relationship so on that subject break it off and start fresh or wait a bit till i meet the right person that you feel that super personal, tell you anything, family capible relation with. as for wirk that is a shitty situation for sure i have always had the same issue all my bosses have been shit i have done most of their work for them and they got the credit for it its crap. but in your case i would stick it out until you land another job or company get your resume out there start new. new city new company and in time all will get better and meeting people in a new place is lways awesome. :laughing:


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Live your life. 


-Money SUCKS

-Live in your car

-Get a membership at the YMCA and shower there

-YMCA will supplement your membership fee based on your poorness

-I pay 12 a month

-A station wagon can be converted with wifi access and wireless internet you should be ok

-Blow up all your material posessions. Watch Fight Club



What is the situation with your ESTJ boss? 


Is he like this hovering asshole who likes to rub you down when he walks by, hands on shoulders, invade your space, never leaves you alone, micromanage until you want to hit him in the face?


----------



## Sachetan (Jul 15, 2009)

snail said:


> Have you confronted your partner about the relationship issues? As for the job thing, do what you are passionate about, and don't settle for less except as a temporary stepping stone on the way to your ultimate purpose.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, I've tried to talk with him but he can't handle that. We've even passed the quarreling stage since I don't think there's real communication between us. So I don't bother trying anymore. I've got the feeling we've gone our separate ways mentally and emotionally so maybe it's best to do that in a physical sense as well.

Thanks for encouragement. I may have been overlooking my job situation since my personal life has been constantly on my mind. And even though it's a good job it's not anything I'm that passionate about. So I'll treat it as a stepping stone from now on. My absolute deadline is one year and after that I'm gone.

And my ESTJ boss truly is sexist, but luckily not that open with it.:shocked:

Thanks so far, everyone. This has cleared my thoughts a lot already.


----------



## Ninja (Jun 28, 2009)

Build new bridges first before crossing new rivers.


----------

